# Datenbank für Erzvorkommen leeren



## Littlewizzy (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo

Mir ist aufgefallen das die datenbank mit erzvorkommen nicht mehr mit den vorkommen 
im jetzigen stand von wow übereinstimmt.
Mein vorschlag wär eine leerung dieser sektion
Das "neu" sammeln dieser Daten dürfte anhand der zahlreichen BLASC nutzer nich allzu lange dauern.

MfG Little


----------



## Denji (KdV) (21. Februar 2007)

Stimm ich dir zum teil zu.


----------



## dejaspeed (22. Februar 2007)

bezieht sich das auf die Position der Erze ? wenn ja wäre es wohl sinnlos es permanent aktuell zu halten...


----------



## Littlewizzy (22. Februar 2007)

die position nich mal unbedingt eher die zahl der fundorte
in den gebieten hat sich doch sehr verändert

zb Gold im Ödland laut Datenbank 184 verschiedene stellen
ich hab des öfteren dort gesammelt aber ich komm grad mal auf 3 stellen wo das Gold spawnt


----------



## Flowerhoof (24. Februar 2007)

Littlewizzy schrieb:


> die position nich mal unbedingt eher die zahl der fundorte
> in den gebieten hat sich doch sehr verändert
> 
> zb Gold im Ödland laut Datenbank 184 verschiedene stellen
> ich hab des öfteren dort gesammelt aber ich komm grad mal auf 3 stellen wo das Gold spawnt



Ich mein mich erinnern zu können, das Gold/Echtsilber sich die Spawnpunkte mit Eisen/Mithril teilen, d.h. wenn ein vorkommen spawmt ist es entweder ein Eisen oder Goldvorkommen oder Mithril oder Echtsilbervorkommen.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich irre.


----------



## Littlewizzy (24. Februar 2007)

Flowerhoof schrieb:


> Ich mein mich erinnern zu können, das Gold/Echtsilber sich die Spawnpunkte mit Eisen/Mithril teilen, d.h. wenn ein vorkommen spawmt ist es entweder ein Eisen oder Goldvorkommen oder Mithril oder Echtsilbervorkommen.
> 
> Korrigiert mich wenn ich irre.




das erschwert die sache aber dem augenschein nach
gibs da noch andere punkte die da mit einfließen
weil ich immer noch nich mehr als 3 spawn punkte für gold hab (Ödland)
geschweige denn Echtsilber


----------



## Damnwarrior (25. Februar 2007)

Littlewizzy schrieb:


> das erschwert die sache aber dem augenschein nach
> gibs da noch andere punkte die da mit einfließen
> weil ich immer noch nich mehr als 3 spawn punkte für gold hab (Ödland)
> geschweige denn Echtsilber



zu beachten ist auch das, wenn du ein Goldvorkommen abbaust, es 2 Meter daneben respawnen kann; es sind also 2 Vorkommen auf quasi demselben Fleck. Wenn du das 60mal pro Vorkommen dir vorstellst UND dazu kommt auch noch, dass teilweise bei anderen Erzvorkommen das spawnt dann kommste da locker auf so hohe Zahlen.
Ist natürlich Blödsinn so hohe Zahlen, kein Mensch reitet durchs Ödland und findet 180 Goldvorkommen, wär ja noch schöner^^


----------

